# Rules and Penality for not Cancelling the Visa!!!



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

*i have left the job without cancelling visa 4 months before, but now i want to go again in dubai for searching job what can i do? If anyone have suggession pls give me!*


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

almas_ali said:


> *i have left the job without cancelling visa 4 months before, but now i want to go again in dubai for searching job what can i do? If anyone have suggession pls give me!*


Why shout?

Firstly a little politeness will go a long way - Thank You (Shukriya)

If you went without cancelling your visa then you will no doubt have been put on an employment ban which lasts 6 months minimum. I would ring the company and ask them if they registered you for the ban.

I would then ring the ministry of interior (google for their website) and ask them what their standpoint is.

HTH


----------



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

*oh nice!*

Aftre doing so u'll give me the job!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

almas_ali said:


> Aftre doing so u'll give me the job!


I'm afraid not - good try though


----------

